# Intel Gemini Lake CPU Bug lässt Browser abstürzen



## Freakless08 (6. Oktober 2019)

*Intel Gemini Lake CPU Bug lässt Browser abstürzen*

Wie das Google Sicherheitsteam herausfand, kann es bei Anwender mit einer Intel Gemini Lake CPU Reihe dazu führen, dass der Browser, wie zum Beispiel den Firefox oder Google Chrome, beim surfen abstürzt, jedoch können auch andere Anwendungen davon betroffen sein. Es wurde bereits ein Workaround in Chrome veröffentlicht, doch welche Programme noch betroffen sind (neben Firefox) bleibt offen.
Betroffenen wird empfohlen die 32-Bit Version der entsprechenden Software zu verwenden, statt die 64-Bit Version, bis das Problem gefixt ist.

Quelle und mehr Infos darüber
Google Uncovers CPU Bug For Geminilake, Affecting At Least Firefox & Chrome - Phoronix


----------



## DKK007 (6. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Intel Gemini Lake CPU Bug lässt Browser abstürzen*

Intel scheint in jeder Generation Probleme mit seinem Atommüll zu haben.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Intel Gemini Lake CPU Bug lässt Browser abstürzen*

Bitte auf Lesbarkeit achten.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Intel Gemini Lake CPU Bug lässt Browser abstürzen*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Atommüll


Der Atom mag zwar nicht die Leistung einer "normalen" CPU haben, aber er ist kein Müll, sondern bietet für das übliche Office, Multimedia und Internet Gepimmel mehr als genug Leistung.


----------

